
Neurosci shows that 50-yos can have the brains of 25-yos if they sit quietly - msie
https://www.businessinsider.com/neuroscience-50-year-olds-brains-of-25-year-olds-habit-2019-4
======
telotortium
Mods: please change the link to the original at [https://www.inc.com/melanie-
curtin/neuroscience-shows-that-5...](https://www.inc.com/melanie-
curtin/neuroscience-shows-that-50-year-olds-can-have-brains-of-25-year-olds-
if-they-do-this.html)

Or, possibly link to the second study in the article
([https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3004979/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3004979/)),
which, using a controlled trial with 16 treated participants against 17
controls, claims that 8 weeks of meditation at 40 minutes/day can increase the
concentration of gray matter in your brain.

